# Simple feature request



## sixor (May 22, 2011)

hi, wizzard, thanks for gpuz

i just want a simple feature

"% of overclock" 
if you submit online, you can see it, but not in gpuz

that is all, thanks

--
also someday, i wish the log was better, like the one in core temp in excel, 

there is so much info, everything becomes a mess, you need eyefinity to watch fine the txt


----------



## pokazene_maslo (May 22, 2011)

I have another feature request: display video acceleration capabilities of GPU, for example iDCT, motion compensation, full bitstream acceleration etc.

Best regards.


----------



## sixor (Jun 6, 2011)

another feature request

load on windows startup in nice, but i want to start it minimized


----------



## Maban (Jun 7, 2011)

Starting minimized is already supported. Add -minimized to the shortcut in your Startup menu.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 7, 2011)

sixor said:


> there is so much info, everything becomes a mess, you need eyefinity to watch fine the txt



I now that when I open it in LibreOffice Calc and put the seperation mark setting on "komma", the import of the .txt works flawlessly.
So in Excel it should work too, though you might need to play a little with some of the settings the wizard (those bunch of windows asking lots of you) of Excel to get it working therein.

Additionally, you can right-click on the sensor reading types in GPU-Z and deselect "log in GPU-Z", so you can limit the stuff shown to that what you want to see in the log.


----------



## sixor (Jun 8, 2011)

maban
thanks, but i don´t autostart it in that way, i just use the menu in gpuz (load on windows), so an option in the gui to start it minimized should be nice

chvalr1c
thanks, will disable the stuff i don´t care about, but an excel output should be nice too, like coretemp does


----------



## Maban (Jun 8, 2011)

That's how GPU-Z does its autostart. It creates a link in the Startup menu. But I do agree that a "Start minimized" option in the context menu would be nice. But for now, just add that to the shortcut.


----------



## sixor (Jun 8, 2011)

maban, my startup folder is clean, i am using ROG gpuz, or what shorcut do you mean?


----------



## Maban (Jun 9, 2011)

Perhaps it does it differently on XP than it does with 7. My computer is out of service at the moment so I can't check on what it does in Windows 7. On this PC, running XP, all it does is make that shortcut in the Startup menu. I should be getting my new part tomorrow, so if it hasn't been resolved by then I'll let you know where it is. Might be in the registry.

Or you could disable the built-in autostart and just make that shortcut yourself.


----------



## Maban (Jun 12, 2011)

Turns out he made it add an entry in the Task Scheduler. Just put -minimized in "Add arguments" and you're all set.


----------



## sixor (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks, will do


----------

